

Ask HN: How is NeoVim doing? - nichochar

I checked out a couple posts about it, and I&#x27;m about to get a new setup, so I figured now would be a good time to try it if it is stable enough.<p>Do people have good&#x2F;bad stories to share?<p>Cheers!
======
macarthy12
reddit.com/r/neovim is a good place to look...

